# Good deal?



## roadieboy (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm a bit of a newbie to road riding (lots of MTB over the years) but recently have been getting more into the road.

I came across a deal on a brand new/never ridden 2008 LOOK 585 Optimum with:
-Ritchey WCS Protocol wheels/hubs
-Ritchey WCS 4Axis stem
-Ritchey carbon bars
-Selle Marco saddle
-SRAM Force component group (carbon cranks, ders, brakes, shifters, etc).
-Shimano rear cass
-FSA headset
-LOOK carbon seatpost
-Ritchey WCS race slick tires

I think it weighs less than 15 lbs and the guy wanted $1800. Seems like a great deal given it's brand new (still in box-unbuilt) and from what I could tell other 585s were bringing recently.

I guess I'm looking for confirmation or opinions here.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It sounds suspiciously cheap to me...
If it is indeed brand new, is it your size?


----------



## roadieboy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, it is brand new, in the box never even built up yet--perfect. Size is Large (55cm) which is perfect for me. 

I found out the conditions of sale were somewhat "distressed". The owner won the bike last year, does not ride and needed cash badly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

The frame alone is probably worth more than $1800.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> The owner won the bike last year, does not ride and needed cash badly.





> The frame alone is probably worth more than $1800


For sure. 

I probably should send him and email and tell him he should sell it for a lot more...


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Usually when something seems to good to be true it is. I wish you luck and hope it is for real. Be careful.


----------



## roadieboy (Nov 3, 2009)

.....Sometimes when things are too good to be true, they are actually even better. :thumbsup: It's an amazing 2008 and sub 15lbs.

View attachment 182555


Frame-LOOK 55cm 585 Optimum Blk/Silver
Fork-LOOK HSC-5 carbon
Bars-Ritchey WCS carbon
Stem-Ritchey WCS wet black 110mm
Brakes-SRAM Force
Rear Der-SRAM Force carbon
Front Der-SRAM Force
Brakes-SRAM Force
Shifters-SRAM Force
Cranks-SRAM Force carbon
Cassette/Chain-Shimano/SRAM 10 speed
Wheels/hubs-Ritchey WCS Protocol/Ritchey WCS
Tires-Ritchey WCS Race Slick
Seat post-LOOK carbon
Saddle-Selle Marco
GPS-Garmin 705


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Does this mean its yours?


----------



## roadieboy (Nov 3, 2009)

*That would be a very happy YES!!!*

Yessir!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Congratulations, enjoy your new ride! It looks great.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats! I'm glad it was legit. It looks great.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Dude that Rocks! I am so happy i worked out for you and you are now a member of the Look club. Enjoy it and ride it like you stole it cuz for that price you did!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Impressed! Great find.


----------

